# options for locking a bike on a hitch rack?



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

How much length do I need to lock 2 bikes to a tray rack? Is 6ft enough?

Any decent options that arent too expensive? Im just looking for something that will stop a thief with cable cutters in his backpack, not an angle grinder. Pretty much everything on Amazon has bad reviews, especially when it comes to crappy locks no longer opening (which scares me more than the possibility of theft). I tried looking on ebay for just raw chains but dont know what to search for.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

I use a thick steel cable with a normal padlock. It's one of those coated cables from the bike shop, probably a 3/8th cable. 6 foot is enough. I run the cable through the frame and lock onto the receiver.

It'll stop the random crime of opportunity thief. I think that's plenty to run into a store real quick. If someone has good cable cutters, they're getting your bike.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

I use the Master Lock Python locks. I've use the same same 12 foot look for at least 6 years. It looks like hell but works great. I oil the lock every year. It's know about 9.5ft cuz my girlfriend forgot to cinch it down and it dragged at highway speeds for about 100 miles.

They are not the cheapest but they work. The cable is also replaceable. That means you can change lenthgs at any time.

Master Lock - (1) Python Adjustable Cable Lock, 8413KACBL-12
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001R5VVTQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_GueWAb79GEDBJ

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## ScaldedDogCO (Sep 22, 2016)

I use a Club keyed cable lock, plus the rack's cable lock. 6' isn't enough for 2 bikes, but you could easily use 2 of them.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

ScaldedDogCO said:


> I use a Club keyed cable lock, plus the rack's cable lock. 6' isn't enough for 2 bikes, but you could easily use 2 of them.
> 
> Mark
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


+1 ... 8-12ft will be required. Remember you have to figure in threading the cable something secure. Either a lock loop on tour rack or the safety chain loop on your hitch.

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I hit the hardware store, heavy duty coated cable (raw chain or coated chain is nothing for bolt cutters unless you buy the hex chain specifically designed to make life hell for bolt cutters) and a serious lock meant to require someone that is big to get bolt cutters through. Shrouded pad lock.

Best protection, insurance and dont leave bike on the car for more than a couple minutes. Never trust the area your in, thats where thieves are prepared.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mbmtb (Nov 28, 2013)

a cable with a loop need not be locked in a circle. so 6' is plenty. but yes it's easy to cut a cable of almost any thickness; the purpose is to prevent someone from walking off with your bike and saying 'i thought it was mine'.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

It really depends on how you lock the bikes and the rack. My current Saris has a spot for a cable in the bung (part that goes into the hitch). I thread the cable through the front wheels, the bung frame and the rear triangle/wheel. For my rack it has to be a circle because there is nothing at the end of the rack to secure it to. 

I have a 1up coming so that may change things. 

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

https://allpadlocks.com/collections/security-chains
8k chain with the cover, whatever length you want and the cover will help prevent ruining the finish on your frames.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

https://www.masterlock.com/personal-use/product/8295DPSCC

I use this for running into the store quickly and the bikes aren't going to be out of my sight for a long period. If I will be longer and cannot see the bikes, I have one of those huge, heavy square link chains and an American padlock.


----------



## He1enKe1ler (Apr 2, 2015)

^I suppose it's better than nothing but I'm pretty sure I could cut that with scissors, or a chain breaker...


----------

